# Advice for buying an external HDD!!!



## Sudhir (Oct 25, 2012)

hey guys, i want to  buy a new External HDD as my internal hard drive is full, so i want some buying advice.

Requirements:
Space: 1TB-2TB (2TB preferred)
Interface: USB 3.0
no external power requirement
Must be compact in size

Budget: 7k

Confusion:

i have a cpu having USB 2.0 interface, is it compatible with USB 3.0 device???

please suggest me some.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Oct 26, 2012)

go with seagate... comes well in budget.. 5.9k
Seagate 2 TB Expansion- 3.5 Inch External Desktop hard drive Price in India, Buy Best Seagate 2 TB Desktop Hard Disk Online - Infibeam.com
use some 5-10% discount also if u are a new infibeam user.. 

and there wont be a problem using with USB2.0 . all USB3.0 HDD are backward compatible to 2.0


----------



## Faun (Oct 26, 2012)

^^i think that requires external power


----------



## gameranand (Oct 26, 2012)

Yes USB3.0 are backward compatible. Get a WD passport 1TB.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Oct 26, 2012)

Faun said:


> ^^i think that requires external power



yeah it require power.. he asked for External HDD rather than portable HDD.. so i thot.. 

and in his budget of 7k only external would come with 2TB space


----------



## Sudhir (Oct 26, 2012)

bro i mention that there should not be external power requirement!! 
and if it is external  then of course i want portable!!!


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Oct 26, 2012)

hmmm I saw only budget and space required..  

anyways.. you can go with 1TB den if budget can't be increased.


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 26, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Yes USB3.0 are backward compatible. Get a WD passport 1TB.


+1 for that I own one.. check the review.. LINK


----------



## Sudhir (Oct 27, 2012)

how much i've to extend???

and what are the options of 1TB portable???


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Oct 27, 2012)

2TB portable drives cost above 10k..

you can also go for 2x1TB portable HDD..


----------



## Sudhir (Oct 27, 2012)

i think 2x1TB also cross 10k??? 
any brand which i should prefer???


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Oct 27, 2012)

seagate or WD.. 

but you can get 2x1TB HDD for Rs 9K... try shopclues.. they have good offers


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 27, 2012)

2 x 1 tb > 8k so try getting a 2 tb for 7k...


----------



## Sudhir (Oct 28, 2012)

hmmm... this is possible!!
then of course i m going for this please provide more info!!


----------



## rockers (Nov 5, 2012)

Go with seagate Back up Plus+ 1Tb it cost around 5k . it does not require power supply


----------



## arjoonpk (Dec 19, 2012)

heyy I too am in lookout for an external HDD -1tb portable...

1)*WD My Passport* USB 3.0 1 TB External Hard Disk and
2)*Seagate Backup Plus
*
are my shortlisted items....
i dont care about the looks... (both of them look pretty much the same to me.....)
i'm more inclined towards areas like performance and size
i guess *WD MY passport *has the edge when it comes to size and the ease of carrying around..

Unless* Seagate Backup Plus* offers more speed and reliability than* WD My passport*, the latter remains my favorite option....

please help me take the best option.....
links of any good deals are also welcome...
my budget is under 6k


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 20, 2012)

Another option would be to get an internal 2TB drive & convert it to external using a HDD box from CM or so. It will be a bit bulky to carry around & might not be rugged but will hold good for long if you take care not to drop/bump it.


----------



## arjoonpk (Dec 20, 2012)

guys *SONY hdd E1* 1tb any better when compared to *WD MY PASSPORT*....???

i have received some good deals on the above 2....
which should i go for..... 
compact size, performance and speed being my criteria......


----------

